# Kaspersky 2012 now out!



## qubit (Jul 10, 2011)

Follow the upgrade instruction in the post below to ensure a smooth upgrade of Kaspersky Internet Security.

As usual, a free upgrade is available to versions several generations old.

*http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=209835*

And here's a review at Betanews.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 11, 2011)

Ppl mostly prefer stuff like avast!, MSE, Panda Cloud etc...


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2011)

I might do this. I use Kapersky 2010 so an upgrade wouldn't be the worst idea. Especially if its free lol.



RejZoR said:


> Ppl mostly prefer stuff like avast!, MSE, Panda Cloud etc...



Panda? I do not know a single person using Panda. And I know a lot of persons.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 11, 2011)

i put it on my brother's machine a while ago, it has just undergone a UI update that is all i think


----------



## Easo (Jul 11, 2011)

Its night, go to sleep.  Anyway, maybe i will go back to KIS, wasnt bad after all.


----------



## qubit (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm gonna read those installation instructions and install it now.


----------



## qubit (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, the only thing one was strongly recommended to do before installing 2012 was to uninstall the previous version while leaving the activation data. Mine went on without a hitch.

Bo$$, yes, a cosmetic change is the main thing they've done to it. They've allegedly 'improved' stuff under the hood, but I wonder how much better it really is. I reckon this is really a point update dressed up as a whole new version to sell more. Whatever.

Still, it does look better than 2011 and is quite nice.


----------



## hhumas (Jul 11, 2011)

I am moved from KAS to Eset its light and faster than it ... Maybe I move back


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 11, 2011)

MRCL said:


> I might do this. I use Kapersky 2010 so an upgrade wouldn't be the worst idea. Especially if its free lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Panda? I do not know a single person using Panda. And I know a lot of persons.



Panda Cloud. Everything else is still rubbish if you ask me. Panda Cloud is pretty much a MSE that operates exclusively using cloud technology (with some important local signatures and engine when you are offline).


----------



## Jetster (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, been using Kas for years. Seamless and I never know its there. Use to pay big bucks for it. Like $65 for 3 installs. But the last couple of years Ive gotten it on the cheep from Amazon like $14


----------



## qubit (Jul 11, 2011)

Jetster said:


> Thanks, been using Kas for years. Seamless and I never know its there. Use to pay big bucks for it. Like $65 for 3 installs. But the last couple of years Ive gotten it on the cheep from Amazon like $14



Yeah, it's unbelievably good value if you know where to look.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 11, 2011)

I've had 0 EUR cost for my protection with avast! in over 5 years period


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 11, 2011)

i have been using KIS since it got compatible with Windows 7 and i still use it and i don't want anything else, it a bit more than i actually needs but still i enjoy having something a little bit over protected but it have helped my dad, mum and sis alot bcs both my mum and sis r like always clicking yes on things and with KIS no choice it does it for u xD and with my dad he is like oh, oki, nice to be protected ^^


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 11, 2011)

I wonder if it now properly works with the cisco anyconnect client.


----------



## blue.dot (Jul 11, 2011)

I used KIS once, but it was horrible.
It slowed the internet connection somehow.
And then, I found it was uploading/downloading something every second it was running. Nearly 5GB everyday... Dunno where.
Now Im happy with MSE


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 11, 2011)

qubit said:


> Ok, the only thing one was strongly recommended to do before installing 2012 was to uninstall the previous version while leaving the activation data. Mine went on without a hitch.
> 
> Bo$$, yes, a cosmetic change is the main thing they've done to it. They've allegedly 'improved' stuff under the hood, but I wonder how much better it really is. I reckon this is really a point update dressed up as a whole new version to sell more. Whatever.
> 
> Still, it does look better than 2011 and is quite nice.



Pffft, i think it is becoming less functional and more 'clever looking' to get those sort of computer illiterate people to buy it as it looks cool. I personally think it is slightly slower and more gimmicky than the older versions.... They may say they have improved thing but what is the point if we cannot see the benefits, they really need to make 2013 a MUCH lighter version to get me to renew with them again

I think that Kaspersky is slowly moving towards a sort of Norton/Macafee look/Performance, Eset may just win me over this time 

Can anyone link me to KAV 2011 please?


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tooo expensive...


----------



## ERazer (Jul 11, 2011)

ty bud, love me some KAS


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 11, 2011)

Actually, KIS 2012 has been out for over a month, I installed it June 7.


----------



## Goodman (Jul 11, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> I've had 0 EUR cost for my protection with avast! in over 5 years period



Same here i never payed for an Anti-Virus always use the free ones & Avast been my A-V of choice for many years...

Side note i also use the free version of SuperAntiSpyware for the last 2 1/2 years very happy with both of these software


----------



## qubit (Jul 12, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> i have been using KIS since it got compatible with Windows 7 and i still use it and i don't want anything else, it a* bit more than i actually needs but still i enjoy having something a little bit over protected* but it have helped my dad, mum and sis alot bcs both my mum and sis r like always clicking yes on things and with KIS no choice it does it for u xD and with my dad he is like oh, oki, nice to be protected ^^



You can never have "too much" protection when it comes to security. 




blue.dot said:


> I used KIS once, but it was horrible.
> It slowed the internet connection somehow.
> And then, I found it was uploading/downloading something every second it was running. Nearly 5GB everyday... Dunno where.
> Now Im happy with MSE



KIS may not be your favourite, but it's definitely not 'horrble'. What version were you running and how long ago? They've made a lot of improvements over the years.

If you're getting a mystery 5 gig download every day then it sounds like you have an infection on your PC. No way does Kaspersky _ever_ do this.

I tried MSE once and it has the most retarded a/v update system I've ever seen - it's fucking manual! :shadedshu Because it's connected to Windows Update, if you don't set it to install your updates automatically, then MSE asks you to install every single a/v update. This is totally retarded, as a/v updates showed load silently in the background, like they do with every other security software out there. This annoyance alone rules it out. What was Microsoft thinking? 




Bo$$ said:


> Pffft, i think it is becoming less functional and more 'clever looking' to get those sort of computer illiterate people to buy it as it looks cool. I personally think it is slightly slower and more gimmicky than the older versions.... They may say they have improved thing but what is the point if we cannot see the benefits, they really need to make 2013 a MUCH lighter version to get me to renew with them again
> 
> I think that Kaspersky is slowly moving towards a sort of Norton/Macafee look/Performance, Eset may just win me over this time
> 
> Can anyone link me to KAV 2011 please?



While 2012 seems more of a point release over 2011 than a full version, it's certainly not dumbed down. Just look round it's settings and you can see how fully featured and flexible it is. In fact, it's got the most features of all of them, as far as I can see. The latest Norton is really dumbed down though, with only very basic options available.




kid41212003 said:


> Tooo expensive...



Not if you buy it from places like Amazon and other online retailers. Do a little research before posting misinformation.




Arctucas said:


> Actually, KIS 2012 has been out for over a month, I installed it June 7.



Yeah, it has. It's annoying how the application doesn't alert you to new versions. It's such a no-brainer to implement, that you wonder why they don't do it.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 12, 2011)

The reason why i hate Kaspersky. Signatures and program itself has to be up to date. While most companies already made a fully transaprent signmature and program updater, Kaspersky is still stubbornly insisting on crappy manual program updating.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jul 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> Not if you buy it from places like Amazon and other online retailers. Do a little research before posting misinformation.



So I'm supposed to look for "sale" prices and ignore the official price from an official website? 

R u serious?


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 12, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> Can anyone link me to KAV 2011 please?



Kaspersky Anti-Virus - All Versions



kid41212003 said:


> Tooo expensive...



Just got KIS 2012 for $19.99USD on amazon.  If I remember correctly, Newegg had it for free after the rebate just a week or two ago.  Official Kasperky Labs Rebates> The following offers are available for pre-registration



blue.dot said:


> I used KIS once, but it was horrible.
> It slowed the internet connection somehow.
> And then, I found it was uploading/downloading something every second it was running. Nearly 5GB everyday... Dunno where.
> Now Im happy with MSE



ONCE!? Just like, I used Norton once, and did not like it.  It was a resource hog and crashed the os often, oh well, things change... I still don't use it, but have heard from those that do it is better now.

And, I agree with qubit... if it was uploading/downloading something every second it was running; then, you, either, had something else going on or a bit of malware was playing with you.



RejZoR said:


> The reason why i hate Kaspersky. Signatures and program itself has to be up to date. While most companies already made a fully transaprent signmature and program updater, Kaspersky is still stubbornly insisting on crappy manual program updating.



IMO, I want my defs and program to be up to date.
You don't have to manual update...  set it to schedule an update or you can have it do the default auto update. At least mine did, both, the defs and the program.


----------



## Frick (Jul 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> I tried MSE once and it has the most retarded a/v update system I've ever seen - it's fucking manual! :shadedshu Because it's connected to Windows Update, if you don't set it to install your updates automatically, then MSE asks you to install every single a/v update. This is totally retarded, as a/v updates showed load silently in the background, like they do with every other security software out there. This annoyance alone rules it out. What was Microsoft thinking?



My version updates itself.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jul 12, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> So I'm supposed to look for "sale" prices and ignore the official price from an official website?
> 
> R u serious?



Yes indeed.

McAfee, Kaspersky and Norton, among others are indeed more expensive when you buy it directly at the "source". Best use an online pricewatch to find those e-tailers selling for below 40 euro (well below if it's a single user license, else it will be roughly 30-45 euro for a 3-user version). In fact, it is cheaper to buy it new annually in the way described above than renewing the service subscription.


----------



## qubit (Jul 12, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> So I'm supposed to look for "sale" prices and ignore the official price from an official website?
> 
> R u serious?



Yes.

Several people, including me have explained this now to you. These are standard prices from Amazon, Newegg etc and they can be half price or less. If you'd just take a couple of minutes looking for yourself you'd understand, instead of coming up with stupid challenges.



Frick said:


> My version updates itself.



Then you must have Windows Update set to install updates automatically, as I explained. MSE really shouldn't rely on that for silent updates.


----------



## blue.dot (Jul 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> If you're getting a mystery 5 gig download every day then it sounds like you have an infection on your PC. No way does Kaspersky ever do this.



Hmm, then why it didn't detect it 
Btw, I think it was the 2010 version (~2 yrs ago?)


----------



## Frick (Jul 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> Then you must have Windows Update set to install updates automatically, as I explained. MSE really shouldn't rely on that for silent updates.



I thought I had disabled it because it often ask me about updates but now I saw that it was indeed turned on. My bad.

EDIT: I still don't think it's worth it to pay for AV software if you're a home user.


----------



## qubit (Jul 12, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> Hmm, then why it didn't detect it
> Btw, I think it was the 2010 version (~2 yrs ago?)



Because - shock! - these security suites aren't all that they're cracked up to be, to put it bluntly. They offer you more protection than an unprotected PC, but it's not really that great when it comes down to it. Ultimately, you need to keep your PC behind a hardware firewall, keep it patched (Windows Update) and practice safe surfing - yes just like safe sex! lol 

Having said that, this constant data flow may not have been malware in your case, but something you're just not aware of. There isn't enough info in your post to go on.

The 2010 version was pretty good, so I don't understand why it made such a bad impression on you. 



Frick said:


> I thought I had disabled it because it often ask me about updates but now I saw that it was indeed turned on. My bad.
> 
> EDIT: I still don't think it's worth it to pay for AV software if you're a home user.



Yes bad, naughty bad!  j/k

I think it's worth paying for home internet security. Of the various suites that I've tried, the top-end paid for ones always had a significant edge over the free ones. Also, this is the one area where I don't begrudge paying the yearly fee and am happy to support these companies.

Some people say that the a/v companies put out the viruses themselves which they then "protect" you from to justify their own existence, but that would just be cynical, wouldn't it? 

Think about it, for a mere 20-odd pounds or dollars a year, they work round the clock to update the signatures and improve their product to protect your PC. That's fantastically good value.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 12, 2011)

Uninstalled Kas checking box to save settings. Downloaded 2012 version, installed and that's it. License automatically transferred. Too easy


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2011)

HOLY SHIT. and i just bought a 3 license of KIS2011 for $19.  f**King result!! I thought they said they werent gonna allow users of previous versions to upgrade. I might by myself another 3keys for $19 and save them until i run out next year.


Im downloading 2012 right now


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2011)

awwwwwww Prices for 3 keys went back upto $35


----------



## qubit (Jul 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> awwwwwww Prices for 3 keys went back upto $35



Keep monitoring it - the price will likely drop again. Where did you get it from?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2011)

qubit said:


> Keep monitoring it - the price will likely drop again. Where did you get it from?



play.com my friend. prices go up and down. the day after i bought it for about £12 it went back up to £18 and now its £22.

gotta make a habit of keeping an eye on their discounts section. they always got some good shit going cheap.


----------



## qubit (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, Play is good for that. Also, keep a close watch on Amazon. Those two play off each all the time and usually Amazon has the edge, even if it's a small one.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 12, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> HOLY SHIT. and i just bought a 3 license of KIS2011 for $19.  f**King result!! I thought they said they werent gonna allow users of previous versions to upgrade. I might by myself another 3keys for $19 and save them until i run out next year.
> 
> 
> Im downloading 2012 right now



You can add the new License now. It will just add the days to your current license. After you update


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2011)

Jetster said:


> You can add the new License now. It will just add the days to your current license. After you update



not gonna bother if i cant get 3 keys for £12. Im cheap like that


----------



## qubit (Jul 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not gonna bother if i cant get 3 keys for £12. Im cheap like that



That's a serious deal, if you can get it.  I'm even cheaper: my bank gives it to me for free for having an account with them.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 13, 2011)

blue.dot said:


> I used KIS once, but it was horrible.
> It slowed the internet connection somehow.
> And then, I found it was uploading/downloading something every second it was running. Nearly 5GB everyday... Dunno where.
> Now Im happy with MSE



I had a system in last week that had MSE \ malwarebytes on it and failed to catch a pretty dam nasty virus out of the Alureon family.

KIS is much more trustful imo

BTW KIS and aVast found the virus..

O and the virus did not shutdown the little icon to MSE either so you would not know other wise.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 13, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Kaspersky Anti-Virus - All Versions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It updates just the existing version. It will NEVER update from Kaspersky 2011 to 2012 automatically. Most of other AV's do that but not Kaspersky. For me its no prblem but for ppl who aren't knowledgeable enough it's a problem and running an outdated antivirus is like not running it at all.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> not gonna bother if i cant get 3 keys for £12. Im cheap like that



Three keys or (one) three PC/one-year license key?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> HOLY SHIT. and i just bought a *3 license* of KIS2011 for $19.  f**King result!! I thought they said they werent gonna allow users of previous versions to upgrade. I might by myself another *3keys for $19* and save them until i run out next year.
> 
> 
> Im downloading 2012 right now





FreedomEclipse said:


> awwwwwww Prices for *3 keys* went back upto $35





FreedomEclipse said:


> not gonna bother if i cant get *3 keys* for £12. Im cheap like that





Arctucas said:


> Three keys or (one) three PC/one-year license key?




Yeah Im pretty sure i said 3 keys.

one year license as standard


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah Im pretty sure i said 3 keys.
> 
> one year license as standard



I am simply trying to make sure, since the Kaspersky licenses I purchased were one key for one year and three PCs, and one key for three years for five PCs.

But, as you got three different keys for less than $20, that is an amazingly good deal.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2011)

My bad let me rephraise it.

1 key = 3 licenses for under $20

I keep looking at the site but i dont think they are gonna drop to that price again anytime soon as they'd be losing out on the rush of people buying KIS 2011/2010/2009 and upgrading to 2012.

a new edition of KIS around here usually costs about $95 for 3 user licenses.

If they didnt allow us to upgrade i wouldnt of cared anyway. but the fact that they have makes me extremely lucky as i only activated my key a few days ago. I still have 362 days to go


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks, I was beginning to think I got ripped off.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2011)

hmmmm the new GUI is different..... But i kinda wish the updated the tray icon a little. a side from just making the world spin faster when you are doing updates


----------



## AsRock (Jul 13, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> My bad let me rephraise it.
> 
> 1 key = 3 licenses for under $20
> 
> ...



Does KIS stop running if your days run out or does it just stop updating ?.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Does KIS stop running if your days run out or does it just stop updating ?.



Does your car keep on going if it runs out of petrol?


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 13, 2011)

RejZoR said:


> It will NEVER update from Kaspersky 2011 to 2012 automatically.



Yep, I do understand that.  I mentioned I bought KIS 2012... did not mention anything about upgrading from 2011 to 2012.  But, I know what you are saying.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Does your car keep on going if it runs out of petrol?



My car never runs out of gas\petrol as i don't own one.

Now now no need to be like that lol..  I asked as i use Outpost and when that runs out it don't stop you using it.


----------



## qubit (Jul 14, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Does KIS stop running if your days run out or does it just stop updating ?.



No, just the updates stop. However, it nags you mercilessly to renew your sub, as you might expect.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

AsRock said:


> My car never runs out of gas\petrol as i don't own one.
> 
> Now now no need to be like that lol..  I asked as i use Outpost and when that runs out it don't stop you using it.



Sorry mate, didnt mean to offend (im glad you laughed it off actually -- at least someone around here understands my humor!) 

Just to add to what qubit was saying.

It only stops running if you delete the key that was previously activated from the 'manage license' section. otherwise it will just keep on running without updates until you get a new key


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 14, 2011)

Today's update (minor version (b))  fixed the Anti Banner, URL Advisor, and Virtual Keyboard plug-in issues with Firefox 5.


----------



## qubit (Jul 14, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> Today's update (minor version (b))  fixed the Anti Banner, URL Advisor, and Virtual Keyboard plug-in issues with Firefox 5.



How did you get this 'b' version?

Mine is at version 'a' and doing a manual update didn't get this. I also went to their download location in my OP and downloaded the installer again. I compared it with the one I saved and it's version 'a' there as well.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 14, 2011)

qubit said:


> How did you get this 'b' version?
> 
> Mine is at version 'a' and doing a manual update didn't get this. I also went to their download location in my OP and downloaded the installer again. I compared it with the one I saved and it's version 'a' there as well.



I got it the way I always do; manual update.


----------



## qubit (Jul 14, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> I got it the way I always do; manual update.



Ok, this is getting odder and odder.  EDIT No it isn't, see post 64...

What do you mean by always doing a manual update? I meant that I forced Kaspersky to do an update cycle, by clicking the Update button on the application window (or right click the K icon and then Update in the context menu). Did you do something else?






As you can see, I'm stuck at version 'a'. I've also looked on the Kaspersky forum and can't see a reference to a version 'b'. This isn't the first time I've seen update funnies with Kaspersky. Also, their forum doesn't say anything about a 'b' version.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 14, 2011)

qubit said:


> No, just the updates stop. However, it nags you mercilessly to renew your sub, as you might expect.



Thanks



FreedomEclipse said:


> Sorry mate, didnt mean to offend (im glad you laughed it off actually -- at least someone around here understands my humor!)
> 
> Just to add to what qubit was saying.
> 
> It only stops running if you delete the key that was previously activated from the 'manage license' section. otherwise it will just keep on running without updates until you get a new key



No offense taken  it just was not as direct as this post ..



qubit said:


> Ok, this is getting odder and odder.
> 
> What do _you_ mean by always doing a manual update? I meant that I forced Kaspersky to do an update cycle, by clicking the Update button on the application window (or right click the K icon and then Update in the context menu). Did you do something else?
> 
> ...




Maybe because he's from a different country and they have different versions ?.


----------



## qubit (Jul 14, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Maybe because he's from a different country and they have different versions ?.



I don't think so, but I wouldn't rule it out. We'll wait for his response and see if that clarifies it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Maybe because he's from a different country and they have different versions ?.



Negative.



Arctucas said:


> Today's update (minor version (b))  fixed the Anti Banner, URL Advisor, and Virtual Keyboard plug-in issues with Firefox 5.



Unless other countries have banned FF5 and have been issued cut down versions of KIS2012 with said features missing, that would be a pretty far-fetched assumption.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheers quibit, without your post, this would no doubt have completely passed me by until my licence ran out.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 14, 2011)

qubit said:


> Ok, this is getting odder and odder.
> 
> What do you mean by always doing a manual update? I meant that I forced Kaspersky to do an update cycle, by clicking the Update button on the application window (or right click the K icon and then Update in the context menu). Did you do something else?
> 
> ...



I mean that I only use manual update on this machine.

I used the Kaspersky server at dnl-06.geo.kaspersky.com if that helps.

The update was ~25MB.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 14, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Negative.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless other countries have banned FF5 and have been issued cut down versions of KIS2012 with said features missing, that would be a pretty far-fetched assumption.













Maybe I got lucky?


----------



## qubit (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Arctucas. While the update system worked, it didn't give me an updated application. 

I live in the UK. I wonder if this just might make a difference.

EDIT

OH *DUH!!* I forgot the reboot. It's there now.  <facepalm>


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Maybe because he's from a different country and they have different versions ?.



this definitely happens. they most certainly do lock versions to regions - Au/NZ doesnt even have 2012 yet.


edit: and yeah, reboots help lol.


----------



## qubit (Aug 1, 2011)

Bump for those that don't know about the upgrade, as the app doesn't tell you.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2011)

mine updated automatically, i just had to reboot for it to install.


----------



## qubit (Aug 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> mine updated automatically, i just had to reboot for it to install.



No, what I mean is that for users of KIS 2011, the app doesn't tell you KIS 2012 is out.

I did ask on the Kaspersky forum why they don't at least put in a simple alert, but I got some evasive answer. Kinda strange, really.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> No, what I mean is that for users of KIS 2011, the app doesn't tell you KIS 2012 is out.
> 
> I did ask on the Kaspersky forum why they don't at least put in a simple alert, but I got some evasive answer. Kinda strange, really.



oh that, yeah.


i had to use a third party site, as the kaspersky site wouldnt let me download even when i set my region to USA.


----------

